# Silmarillion



## brbuck2013 (Jan 6, 2023)

Searching through some old boxes I came across a copy of the Silmarillion - Hard cover with jacket, "1977 First Amercian Edition" is that worth anything?


----------



## Ent (Jan 6, 2023)

Well, it's certainly worth a read...! 😁

I offer you this website.





Collecting The Silmarillion by Tolkien, J R R - First edition identification guide


Information on buying and collectingThe Silmarillion by Tolkien, J R R with a guide to first edition identification, points of issue and price and publication history.




www.biblio.com





(Welcome aboard by the way.)

p.s. - book valuation is a bit of a tricky thing. So if you think you've got one of value, do a web search for "Book appraisers near me", and "Book Appraisal". You'll find a lot of help... and if you think it has value the appraiser can be sure you're at the RIGHT value (more or less) given its condition, etc.


----------



## Findekano_Astaldo (Jan 6, 2023)

Is that the one with the green fabric cover? I came across one and was able to attain it from a library... But yes, I agree with @Ent it is definitely worth a read. One source claims that the first edition, 1977 is worth 253 dollars (US), but it may depend on the seller/how much one would value it. 

And yes! Welcome  
(if you find the Silmarillion to your liking there are many super cool threads to explore!)


----------

